# Are these worms and mites harmful??? PICS!



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Just wondering of any of these are harmful or not. I apologize for the picture quality... but these guys are tiny!



















The mite pics are better (had a table to lean on).



















Thanks


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

mites will just provide an extra meal to the frogs, the worms however might no be so good, how big are they? If they are small enough to fit in a frogs mouth, that's where they will most likely end up!


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

The worms are a max of 1/8 or an inch.


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

I'd guess the worms are just whiteworms. They might eat bad eggs, but as far as I'm aware, they're not a danger to healthy eggs, and definately not to the frogs themselves.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Howd you get pictures of bugs so tiny? Me thinks its time to upgrade my digital camera.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

those look like the worms I have in my tank. I was told they are called Grindel Worms. I dont know for sure. They havent bothered my good eggs either. They seem to gravitate towards the decaying matter in the tank (frog poop,dead food items and dead plant material).


----------

